# Omega F300 Cheap On The Bay - Missed Bargain Or Lucky Miss?



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

eBay: 180745372576

Finding myself online in the middle of the night (work) I had a quick browse on the bay - saw this Omega 300hz.

Knowing nothing about Omegas and mindful of franken horror stories I thought better of bidding.

Admittedly it needs work but is this a lucky escape or opportunity missed on my part?

(I've contacted the seller so if it turns out to be a good prospect I might see if I can strike up a deal)

Given how closely scrutinised the Bay is I assume those in the know we're giving this a wide berth.

Can anyone offer advice to whether this is a wrong 'un / good prospect?

Thanks as ever.

Rich.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

IMHO this would cost a few bob to put right, the dial issues are not a good sign probably not to many issues with the movement that Paul could not fix you would also have to make sure the bracelet would fit your wrist as links would be hard to come by. I think this is one of the more desirable F300 but I think his starting price is to high I expect Paul can tell you more if the dial can be redone and how much this might cost.


----------



## Gebo51 (May 18, 2011)

The seller says that the movement is not working. If you look at the battery then you could see that it is in wrong possition. The + side should be up and visibel!

The movement has been complete overhauled (the seller mentions) but i can't image that a watchmaker with experience on tuning fork movements would make such a mistake.

Be aware, this esa 9162 movement possibly has failures!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I missed the upside down battery so used to putting batteries in my accutrons which go that way in, here is a nice example of what a good one should look like but I dont know if he will get the money he,s asking for it Item No 110753007775.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> I missed the upside down battery so used to putting batteries in my accutrons which go that way in, here is a nice example of what a good one should look like but I dont know if he will get the money he,s asking for it Item No 110753007775.


Yeah, that one's been for sale for about a year!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Show off.







all yours I assume


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

So assuming I felt like a project any thoughts on what a watch in such a state is worth?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Retronaut said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> So assuming I felt like a project any thoughts on what a watch in such a state is worth?


Impossible to tell from his description and photos. Could be the watch is not working because battery is upside down (I've seen that several times)...or the coils could be knackered, so could the index wheel, so could the tuning fork pawls...oh, and the plastic date wheel.

It's always a risk buying a non-working tuning fork watch. Sometimes you strike lucky, sometimes you do not.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess it's like anything else - I'll need to read up on these and start monitoring eBay to get a feel for market prices etc to reduce the chances of a wasted purchase.

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

GASHEAD said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed the upside down battery so used to putting batteries in my accutrons which go that way in, here is a nice example of what a good one should look like but I dont know if he will get the money he,s asking for it Item No 110753007775.
> ...


If I was feeling cynical you might think tha the upside down cell might lure people into thinking this is why its not running and worth a punt.....

As for the cost, at minimum you have to assume the movement is toast so factor in the replacement cost for that and then Pauls time in setting it up right


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah surprise - re-listed with a slightly modded description in light of my discussions with him - 'good price even if needs a new movement which I'm sure it doesn't'.

hmmm - think I'll pass! :big_boss:

Time to start doing the proper homework so I know what I'm looking at for future listings of these.... :thumbsup:

:cheers:

Rich.


----------

